
All Unregistered 3 Digit .eu domains - jamesmd
http://dntalk.xyz/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=57&p=2479#p2479
======
Ecco
Characters, not digits ;-)

~~~
jamesmd
Fair point :)

------
cuonic
Just grabbed one from OVH for 2.49 €, no WHOIS protection for .eu domains
though.

